# dell xps 1530 network



## nimmen (Nov 20, 2008)

hello, there were some topics on the web about Marvell 88E8040 support in freebsd, Pyun YongHyeon tried to make some patches but they still dont work to this day.
I wonder if the support for this network card is possible in some near future, or i should try to sell my laptop and get another one ( that i would like to avoid :/ )


----------



## bsdsys_x86 (Nov 25, 2008)

nimmen said:
			
		

> hello, there were some topics on the web about Marvell 88E8040 support in freebsd, Pyun YongHyeon tried to make some patches but they still dont work to this day.
> I wonder if the support for this network card is possible in some near future, or i should try to sell my laptop and get another one ( that i would like to avoid :/ )



No need to sell your laptop just to get a new network card supported under freebsd. Check here FreeBSD 7 Supported Ethernet Cards and FreeBSD 7 Supported Wireless Cards I just went out and got one off that list for my wireless and things were ready to go on bootup. I got the Belkin F5D9050 ver 3 (USB), which only set me back 50 bucks and is supported using the rum driver. No need to sell your laptop because of this issue.


----------



## nimmen (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the info. i have found there is driver in the official marvel site for 7.x . i will have to try ndis for the wireless...
it seems i got pretty unsupportable laptop configuration for freebsd  but at least the 'wired' network works fine for now.


----------

